# Onix stem question



## Big Jim Mac (Jun 28, 2007)

When I bought my Onix I was determined to take it home that day as I am 150 miles one way from the shop. To get the fit right I needed a shorter stem. The only one they had in the right length was a Bontrager. The original was a Zeus Cat II. Never thought anything of the swap until i looked at some catalogs recently and saw the price of road stems. Was this a good swap or did I get the shaft?


----------



## MisterMike (Aug 12, 2004)

I wouldn't say you got the shaft. It depends on the Bontrager model. If it is a decent aluminum stem with a two or four bolt head then while it may retail in a catalog for less than the Zeus Cat II on Orbea's site ($60) it still may represent a good overall deal for you. Remember, the LBS sells the Bontrager for more than the catalogs anyway and you took the bike that day and saved 300 miles (another round trip) of time and gas. If it is a "Select" it's cheaper but if it is a "Race" then it's comparable price. IMHO Bontrager does make some nice stuff so don't worry about that.


So perhaps the LBS made out a bit but not enough to ruin your day. Consider some other stores may have charged you a few bucks extra to do the swap.

Looks like you may have a "Race" since I don't think the "Select" has that big red "B"


----------



## Big Jim Mac (Jun 28, 2007)

Yep, it's the Race Lite. I see these for $69 so that's a pretty fair swap. Had seen some $700 stems recently, now that wouldn't be so good. Can't imagine what makes a stem cost that much. Can't complain about the shop, they treated me nice.


----------

